# ovarian drilling feedback please ??



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

hi I'm hoping somebody out there has some positive feedback from ovarian drilling ? Ive been a member of this site for a long time now but always felt like i didn't really have anything to post as didn't really know my stuff !   lol! we have been ttc for 3years now i suffer with pcos and dh is fine. after 10 cycles on clomid (only ovulating 4 of these cycles ) and 3months metformin i still wasn't having any positive reaction so my consultant adv OD. I had it done yest   and apart from some pain and discomfort I'm doing ok. I'm just hoping someone can give me some positive feedback...i go back in 4 weeks to see my Dr shes told me to continue with the metformin and if AF shows up to start clomid again I'm just praying this gets us our BFP or even just some reaction as feel like my body isn't working ...sorry if this is a long post   lol xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey hun

Sad that 80 people have viewed and not left s message, I didn't want to be one.

I had od and lap &dye a week ago and I'm not recovering at all but I'm told it's highly successful, good luck x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kandj

I was on list to have it done when got my Bfp. Two of my friends got Bfp after having ovarian drilling. 

Good luck both of you. 
Kaz xxx


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Kandj, 

I am not sure whether this is positive feedback but I had ovarian drilling in September last year (together with a lap and dye and hysteroscopy) for pcos.  However, there were not many cysts so he burst 3 on 1 side and 4 on the other.  Straight after the op I noticed I had significantly increased ewcm  - never really had much before so I think it must had done something.  I was put on clomid in December (although i think it makes more sense if you go on it straight after).  I was prescribed 6 cycles but only took 3 months as I was not being monitored and only once had a peak on my cbfm so wasn't really sure if these drugs were helping. Last week I got a very surprise natural BFP, just as we were about to start more intrusive fertility treatment at the Lister.  It is difficult to tell whether the ovarian drilling had any effect as the FS at the Lister (4 days before the BFP) said he didn't think I had pcos from my blood tests - completely contrary to the GP and the Gynae (but then he was looking at hormone results after the op rather than before)!! However, I have heard very good stories from those with pcos that the op stablises the hormone levels and can assist in ovulating and that clomid is at its most effective in the first few months after an op.


Best of luck with the doctor in 4 weeks time and hope the op has worked some magic for you. 

xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi there how was the OD I'm booked in for one on 10th of July and bit nervous.did you have much pain? And did the doctors give you anything before it xxx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies

I've heard quite afew success stories with regard to PCOS & Ovarian drilling, yet it was something I was never offered. I had the HSG prior to starting Clomid, but when the Clomid didn't work I was referred for IUI/IVF. I'm wondering now whether OD was worth a go first. How is the procedure done? Is it under a GA? And how long do you stay in hospital etc?

Thanks, M xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

I really think that women should be offered more before ivf related treatment etc. OD is worth a try.

I just had it. it does hurt but it wont last forever, yes its a GA i was in and out same day, its taking time to recover but its all worth it. i havent had a natural period since oct last yr and a wk and half after the op i had my period.

xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Flossey

Prior to starting my IUI treatment I hardly ever had natural periods - like 2 a year since coming off the pill 5 years ago (and they were never regular before the pill either.)  It's obviously effective if you got your period so soon after having it done. Did you have to push to get it done? Or did they suggest it to you? And i'm assuming that it's done on the NHS?
As i'm in the middle of treatment then I'm not really in a position to pursue it now, but I deffinately will at some point in the future. Even if I get my BFP, I don't want to have irregular unpredictable cycles forever!

Thanks for the info xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mrs M

It was only really a case for me that i just didnt have periods, but i was on the contraception depo injection for 9 yrs previous so i blame it on that altho my consultant said its not that.

Well i am thinking that it's good news i have come on naturally. its awfully heavy tho,

I was offered it after 3 BFN clomid cycles, yes NHS i only had to wait a 1.5 months for it too i would recommend it xx


----------



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

hya ladies   thankyou very much for the positive feedback I'm chuffed you's have bothered to reply..I'm fully recovered now had the op 3 weeks ago but still AF hasn't come but i am feeling slightly different getting period like pains and boobs are sore   so wondering if it Will come....I'm really pleased some of you got your BFP after having the drilling..my Dr said i have to get straight back on the colmid as soon as AF appears so IL keep you posted fingers crossed  xxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

I had ovarian drilling sept 2010. Prior to this I had had 7 months of clomid, that did not produce any follies. After the OD I restarted clomid jan 2011, and got BFP april2011. Dd was born nov2011. I'm again currently 20 weeks pregnant, which was a natural conception after delivery of dd. I was told that the OD can help with periods/ovulation for up to 18 months. 2 ff on here both had OD within a month of myself, and they both have babies now. I had many investigations, and was treated with metformin, clomid and injectables, but never even ovulated prior to the OD. 

The operation itself was fairly straight forward, day case surgery, I had 2 weeks off work ( could have returned sooner if a sit down job) but only had painkillers for first few days..... Obviously any surgery comes with risks, but in my opinion, and for me it was well worth it. 

Any other questions just ask! 
I'm happy to share my experiences,in hope they will help others, and give hope that miracles do happen! 

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Amy

Wow that sure is good news and what a success story, i had drilling on 21st may and it was a success. i have had 2 af's since bang on time, i ovualted for the 1st time on my own and ovulating right now.

I didnt cope too well with recovery as had infections but id have it done again tomorrow if i had too.

thank you for sharing your lovely story and congratulations on baby no 2

xxxx


----------



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

Flossey thats great!! im doing well to had a perfect 28day cycle last month being the 1st month after the op and im on cycle day 27now so waiting for either AF or to do a test...ive had really sore boobs for the last week so thinking AF is on its way but definetly feeling more positive...im not being tracked anymore as my consultant said just to see what happens however she did say she was hopeful ) xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

KandJ

that is good news, im on my 3rd af since my op, however this one hasnt been so great, ive been bleeding 2.5 wks ealry but not a proper af but today ive had my af properly, so bit confused?

xx


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

hi ladies...

i really need some advice from people who have been through ovarian drilling....

i had OD last tuesday (24th july), the bleeding afterwards was only very light and today it has become a little heavier, this wouldnt be my AF would it?  i'm only asking cause the doctor gave me some more clomid to take when i get my AF next but now im all confused and dont know if i should start my clomid or not, ive tried ringing my clomid nurse but shes now on holiday for 2 weeks...... i dont want to mess this up again (ive had clomid before), i want to take them cause i dont want to miss the opportunity if it is my AF and dont want to take them cause then if its not my AF i will have wasted a months worth of clomid....... my goodness why does everything have to be so hard lol


----------



## hellsbells01 (May 9, 2010)

Dear kandi
Apologies for late reply to this post, I have only joined today. I had lod and got pregnant the first time I ovulated after it. My son who is the result of this was three last month xx I think that someone once said that you can respond better to the clomid after it if they give it you again but I am not a hundred percent sure of this. Hope this helps. Good luck x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ladies thought id let you know, that the bleed i had was in fact a pregnancy but an Ectopic one  so the OD worked


----------



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

awww flossey I'm sorry what sad news  you will get there and least it has showed it has worked so take some comfort in that .... my AF is due Monday I'm definitely going to come on as boobs sore ect just hope its a nice 28day cycle again xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Take comfort in that the drilling does work it happened 2 months after my op x


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi all jst a question I would like to ask you all?
I had od on 10th July which was my last af cycle.
My next af was ment to be Friday 3rd of August its now currently 9 days late.
Should I expect a delay?
I did a PG test on the 3rd it was negative.
Could any1 help me?
Thanks  xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Kelsey.... I'm sure I've asked before, but did you have regular cycles before the OD? I think I remember you saying you didn't, in which case it may not return to an exact cycle straight away.... By messing with your ovaries they can cause a imbalance to hormones which could delay things, or you may still need clomid to help you have regular cycles. After my OD bled heavily  for 23 days solid and needed medication to stop it. I didn't have a natural cycle after  the OD alone only when combinedwithclomid.....have you had any signs you have ovulated? ( cm, items, opks etc?) hope your feeling ok..... Do you see the consultant soon? 
Xxxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi Amy.
I didn't have regular periods I just though it may have come on.  
I did have cm whilst in the fertile window.
But I have had more cm since then.
I am okay just confused with it all I though od may of made cycles better.
I see consultant next Wednesday xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Aw Hun, it's all very confusing isn't it...... There's still a good chance it will have made them better, just may take a few weeks to adjust, or til just help in making your ovaries more responsive to any drugs that you may also need to take. It feels like I never ending journey at the moment, and when you live each day wanting every thing to happen now, it can become very frustrating. I know that's easy for me to say now, but I know how it feels to feel so disheartened when our bodies still don't react in the way in which '. They' say it should after procedures/ drugs etc.....but don't give up on it just yet... Your doing well. And hopefully the consultant will restart clomid for you, if nothing has happend natrually by then, and youl be on your way to a BFP!  

Xxxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Thankyou hun I wont be restarting clomid I may be starting fingers crossed  
Your very supportive hun and make me feel better   xxx


----------

